# New Classic - first impressions



## jwripple (Dec 27, 2011)

The long-agonised-over Classic came yesterday. Impressions before brewing: compared to my now-defunct Silvia everything external - drip-tray, reservoir, reservoir cover, the metal casing - feels incredibly flimsy; took about 10 minutes to get polystyrene bits off everything; only pressurised baskets supplied. Impressions after brewing: the baskets are a disaster - incredibly wet puck, almost impossible to remove from basket, black plastic bit almost went down the plughole. After switching to the baskets from my Silvia: really quite impressed with the espresso (which is all I'm interested in). I'm awaiting a bottomless PF from Happy Donkey, and I'm hoping for a further improvement.

A big thank-you to the members of the forum who have put together the instructions for first-time Classic users. I would have been lost without them. How Gaggia expect anyone to make sense of the six (count them) separate sheets that are enclosed is beyond me. And providing only pressurised baskets seems bizarre.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the pressurised baskets i dont rate, get a 1 and 2 cup standard basket and experiment with your grinds and tamping. you will enjoy it. for the record i believe the classic to the best gaggia manual machine they have ever made, and i am sure many on here will agree. take your time and enjoy it

good luck

mark


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I think the pressurised baskets are about the only way people without grinders can get anything like an espresso out of it that's why they include them.


----------

